

Spotify's Daniel Ek: The Most Important Man In Music - Jgrubb
http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevenbertoni/2012/01/04/spotifys-daniel-ek-the-most-important-man-in-music/print/

======
Jgrubb
"Lorentzon and Ek were in a unique place: The former no longer needed the
money, and the latter no longer cared about it. So they decided to ignore the
dollars and aim for disruption."

This is the crux of why this whole thing ultimately won't work, in my humble
opinion. The folks in charge of licensing Ek his product still care very much
about money, and as long as he has to license his product from them they are
going to charge a completely unsustainable rate.

Rather than focusing on creating a platform for developers to make cool
applications with Spotify, Ek should be focusing on creating a platform for
musicians to get their businesses together without record labels.

